# Researchers Discover Antibiotic Properties Of CBD In Fight Against Several Diseases



## peterlewis (Jan 15, 2021)

A very informative read indeed. And yes, I have also read that CBD is actually quite effective against antibiotic resistant bacteria. Hopefully, CBD is adopted among other mainstream drugs soon.


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

Do you think CBD could also cure covid?


----------

